# Thorsten



## Thorsten (15. Aug. 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ersteinmal zur meiner Person:

1969 in Rheinberg geboren.. also stolze 35 Jahre alt und verheiratet.

Seit nun mehr acht Jahren selbständig in der Handwerksbranche - Fliesenlegerfachbetrieb.




*Nun aber zum Hobby*...tja wie fing es eigendlich an?  Gute frage...


mein Nachbar und meine Frau standen im Garten...da wir noch nicht allzulange hier gewohnt haben und meine Frau die Gartengestaltung am Planen war, kam der Nachbar auf die glorreiche Idee-baut Euch doch einen kleinen Teich. 
Kurzer Hand standen der Nachbar und meine Frau mit der Schippe im Garten und waren am Buddeln...und nach etwas Überzeugungsarbeit machte ich dann mit.Leider war der Teich auch nur ein einziger Fehler...Loch gebuddelt, Folie rein, Fische rein - fertig. Teichgröße ca. 2000l.  (Bild 1)

Die glorreiche Idee kam natürlich hinterher..._schau doch mal in Internet, ob es da irgendwas gibt..._   so kam ich auf die Seite vom Tommi.


Es hat nicht lange gedauert,da hatte mich das Teichfiber richtig gepackt...jetzt ging es darum Fehler auszumertzen und einen Teich zu bauen der  "funktioniert".Nun haben wir ca.15000 L inkl. der benötigten Technik...und hoffendlich nicht allzuviele Fehler (Bild 2-Stand April 04)

Der Teich befindet sich im moment in der "heißen" Anlaufphase... 4 Monate alt und er macht sich wirklich gut.Nach etwas heftigen Algenwachstum  :twisted: ist er nun mehr klar ... die Sichtiefe beträgt zur Zeit 1,70 m.Die Pflanzen im und am Teich sind gut angegangen und ich denke das er nächstes Frühjahr so richtig "aufblüht".

Ein neues Projekt ist auch schon in Planung...ein Pflanzfilter muss her  


So das war es ersteinmal... aktuelle Bilder und Informationen werden in meinem Profil regelmäßig aktualisiert.


----------

